
An actual pronunciation dictionary: words pronounced by native speakers - seesawtron
https://forvo.com/
======
bradknowles
So, the top two words on the list right now are “gyro” and “gif”.

The problem with trusting anyone’s pronunciation of the former is that the
word actually comes to English from the Greek language, so what we should
really do is require pronunciations only from Greek speakers. But what
credentials are required for speakers? What credentials are provided?

For “gif”, this is further complicated by the fact that the man who created
the word insists it is pronounced with a soft “g”, like “JIF”. But there are
those of us who insist that it should be pronounced with a hard “g”, because
the term is an acronym, and “g” comes from the word “graphics”, which has a
hard “g”.

There’s too much “record whatever people want to say” here and not enough
editing and putting the word in context.

